# new leona song



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

ok - what other song does this sound like?? 

its really starting to bug me now


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

not sure but the kings of leon - sex on fire sound really familiar and i was singing along to it the first time i heard it


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

haven't heard that although have heard lots of people talking about it


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Outspan3.....

Dont know hun, but am looooving it tho!!!!!!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

not sure but im really loving this new song lol


----------

